# How to insulate 1' concrete wall that meets 8' studded wall



## Truth (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm finishing a ground level garage off as living space. I have a 1' tall concrete perimeter wall from the floor up. This concrete wall has a wood plate and studded wall sitting on it. The concrete portion is 10" thick and the wood wall that sits on it is 2x4. What is the best way to insulate and attach gypsum to the concrete portion of wall? I wanted to extend the height of the concrete wall with pt 2x4's to 4' and create a shelf around the room. However the same question remains... How to secure pt wood and gypsum to an area with exposed concrete that already touches wood to ensure no moisture problems in the future. There are no current moisture issues but when this is enclosed I don't know how it will be. thank you so much, the past week since i've joined everyone has been quite kind in helping me out!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Rigid foams (XPS and PolyIso) do quite well on concrete.

How you frame it out to have the finished interior wall match the same plane is up to you.


----------



## Truth (Jan 5, 2012)

So rigid foam against the concrete or do I have to put a vapor barrier? If no barrier do I have to build the bottom portion of the wall a few inches away from concrete or can I just attach rigid foam inbetween wood and should the wood be pt?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Where is the home?

You don't need a vapor barrier where the foam is. If your climate region requires or calls for one, the foam can be specified to act as one with proper sealing of the seams and attachment to the concrete.


----------



## Truth (Jan 5, 2012)

Massachusetts. Great, thanks. Can you tell me the best way to seal and attach to concrete?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Proper foam (compatible) construction adhesive, furring strips bolted through the foam into the concrete to help displace the load uniformly over the foam, attach the drywall through the furring strips.


----------



## Truth (Jan 5, 2012)

You rock... Thank you so much. Sometimes I'm just a lady with tools (like tonight) when I embark on a project I haven't done before. I love doing it though and help like yours is key! Thanks again, that makes sense... I'm looking forward to buying insulation tomorrow!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Rock it out.

Post up some pictures as you progress through the work.


----------

